# DCX2496 Connection Options



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

I recently acquired a Behinger DCX2496. It has 3 inputs and 6 outputs and has some powerful EQ & Crossover options.

Here is my theater thread for an equipment list

I don't have any horrible EQ issues, but I have a UMIK-1 and am considering using the DCX2496 for its crossover and parametric EQ's. I'm wondering what the best way to hook it up is in your opinions.

-Option 1: LFE only. One in and one out. (Seems silly as I'm leaving a lot of horsepower on the table.)
-Option 2: LCR only. Three in and three out. (Seems silly as the subwoofer would benefit most from a PEQ, not the LCR's)
-Option 3: Set subwoofer to off and fronts to large in my Pre-Pro and then run LCR into the DCX2496 as 3.0 then output 3.1 from the DCX2496. (This is a bit convoluted and mixes the LFE with the fronts before letting the DCX split them back out, but it lets me use the DCX for the LCR and subs)

I'm not a fan of Audyssey in my room. I've tried it with boom mic stands and multiple locations, etc as Kal Rubinson suggests. Not a fan.
I wish I didn't have to EQ my LCR's at all but they are behind an AT screen, so they do need some EQ. I believe the shelf EQ in the DCX2496 would be beneficial as well as the crossover flexibility and some PEQ's. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nice theater! 

I would suggest a full set of measurements. That would include 9 measurements:
1. SW-1
2. SW-2
3. SWs (together)
4. FL
5. FR
6. CC
7. FL+SWs
8. FR+SWs
9. CC+SWs

From this we can see; SW cooperation, XO range phase/timing issues, and also get a good idea of where there may be room for EQ improvement with the DCX.

It's a lot of work, but it would help us confirm everything is well tuned. Without data regarding of the situation I wouldn't be able to suggest where or how to make improvements.

The SW measurements should be made using a main output (as FL) and disabling the FL speaker. Don't use the LFE channel as it does not employ the 9.8 XO filter and would not show us the XO range handoff. If you decide you want to do this I can provide more setup info so you are more likely to make the correct measurements.


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

Sounds good. 

Wouldn't I need to run all nine of those at a handful of locations averaged to avoid EQing for a single listening position? If so, how many? Is there a rule of thumb?

Also I believe I can run the LFE wide open and it'll give me up to 120 or 160Hz which is well above where the crossover will end up. Doesn't that work?


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

The SW measurements must be done with the 9.8 XO settings active. That is not the case using the LFE channel. The LPF of the mains XO is not active on the LFE channel. The signal is also boosted 10dB on that channel. Without the impact of the LPF and proper SPL it is impossible to tell if the SWs and mains are cooperating properly within the XO region. 

Yes, to determine EQ for mid and higher freqs, averaging in the listening area is important. If the EQ is just for the SWs it is less important, but still the better idea. 

This initial series was intended to see if the SWs are properly cooperating with each other and cooperating with the mains. It shows the general overall balance of the setup and should let us determine how and where to implement DCX EQ into the setup for the best effect. Once that is determined then the measurements needed to implement the EQ can be taken. Someplace between 6-10 measurements is good. There is no need for a bunch of averaging until it is confirmed that no changes are needed to the basic distance/timing/polarity settings. If you are confident the general setup is correct then this initial step will seem unnecessary. If the basic setup is known correct or the above confirms it then the EQ scheme can be implemented. 

If the setup is good I would guess it is most likely that EQ to the SW followed by EQ to the FL and FR will provide the most benefit. Without knowing what process was used for the setup, and without seeing any data, or hearing the current setup any guess like this is not worth much.


----------

